# Met a lovely KP member today.



## amanda81164 (Apr 24, 2012)

I spent a lovely morning meeting up with a fellow KP member. Her name is Chrissy and is a wonderful lady. ( her beautiful boxer dog is her avatar).

We met at a local cafe and before we knew it it was lunchtime.

It was so nice to put a face to a name.

We live five minutes drive from each other, but met through an American forum. How cool is that?

This is definately KP at its best and I so pleased I joined, as we both agreed we have learnt so much from you clever ladies.

We plan to meet again, and hopefully if there are any other members in the Dorset area they may wish to join us.

Thank you Chrissy, you are a lovely, friendly lady, and it was brilliant to finally met up. Amanda


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

amanda81164 said:


> I spent a lovely morning meeting up with a fellow KP member. Her name is Chrissy and is a wonderful lady. ( her beautiful boxer dog is her avatar).
> 
> We met at a local cafe and before we knew it it was lunchtime.
> 
> ...


How fun for you both. I do hope you find others to join you, though it sounds like just the two of you will be good friends no matter what. Thanks for sharing a good KP story.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

That's lovely for you both. Enjoy your new friendship. &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

How very nice--you never know who you will meet in this world!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KP is at it's best when it brings people together. I'm thrilled that I have so many friends found through KP. I'm thrilled for you that you can meet in person and share your love of crafting.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

How nice you got to meet up. I have met several ladies I met on a different group. My daughter was so worried I was going to meet an axe murderer. Then my cell phone did not work and she could not check to see if the axe murderer had hurt me. Great fun for me, not so much for my daughter.
Surprised you think of this as an American forum. I think of it as an international forum.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

amanda81164 said:


> I spent a lovely morning meeting up with a fellow KP member. Her name is Chrissy and is a wonderful lady. ( her beautiful boxer dog is her avatar).
> 
> We met at a local cafe and before we knew it it was lunchtime.
> 
> ...


Amanda, it was a pleasure to meet up with you too and you are also a lovely, friendly lady!
I thoroughly enjoyed that very swift couple of hours.
I also hope we can add more in the near future.
Chrissy


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I hope to meet some KPers....someday


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

That is so sweet! Isn't this forum awesome?


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

I've been blessed to meet a KP'er also and have ended up is a group of approximately 35 of us that meet each Wednesday to knit and crochet and LAUGH a lot. I just thank the Lord for KP it can open up a whole new world for people if they just reach out.


----------



## amanda81164 (Apr 24, 2012)

jinx said:


> How nice you got to meet up. I have met several ladies I met on a different group. My daughter was so worried I was going to meet an axe murderer. Then my cell phone did not work and she could not check to see if the axe murderer had hurt me. Great fun for me, not so much for my daughter.
> Surprised you think of this as an American forum. I think of it as an international forum.


Your story made me smile, just shows how much your daughter loves you. 
I think of this as an American forum as most members are American, but you're so right, it is an international forum.


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

So pleased you had such a great time!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice for the two of you. I have met some of the lovely people here on KP and look forward to more meetings.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

... I'm sure there must be some members in your area? 



Irish knitter said:


> I hope to meet some KPers....someday


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

How nice for both of you!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

How lucky for both of you! Hope her wrist is healing well!


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

What a nice story......new friends with something in common


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for sharing this sweet story.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jinx said:


> H
> Surprised you think of this as an American forum. I think of it as an international forum.


So do I. As well as many from Adelaide I have met Australian KPers from Victoria, New South Wales and Queensland.
As well as these I have met them from the UK, New Zealand and the USA.
ANd only one or rwo would i have met elsewhere.
Plus of course all those I have not met physically but some of whom I feel I know very well indeed.

It is so wonderful to meet others from KP.

Th efirst time I needed to say how met a KPer we looked at each other and sheepishly said 'we met online". Thought that was what young people did! But no- I'm one of the youngest in our group made up mainly of people from KP.


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

How lovely ! I have "Spoken" to Chrissy on here and have always thought she sounds a really nice person I would have love to have met you both had I lived near you !
I must admit I have never met anyone from KP


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

KP members rock! I have met some lovely people through this forum - both physically and virtually. May we continue on!


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Was in Dorset yesterday checking out restaurants for meeting a cousin. Think we will go to The King John at Tollard Royal.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I can't wait until I can travel to England to meet my KP friend. I have met several very nice ladies on this forum. Have only met one in person.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I, too, have met some wonderful ladies thru KP. I enjoy every minute we spend chatting! Lucky you to have someone so close, you may have never met without meeting here first.


----------



## MarilynB25 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

